# Cutting a marimo ball... making a marimo carpet!



## Canadianbettas

So I had this crazy idea... I have like 10 marimo ball.. all small - medium sized.. I decided to cut one in half just to see how it was inside lol.... After that I had another idea I cut it in half and I layed it down as a carpet! Then I took sewing thread and I sewed 3-5 pieces together.... Any thoughts on this? I think I can make a marimo carpet... lol It's not a moss ball but an actual marimo ball.... which is now a marimo carpet for my 2.5g


----------



## Cypher

Yeah, sorry to burst your bubble, but they've been doing this in asia for the last 3 years. It's better to cut the marimo ball and wrap it around a flat rock/ smooth and oval riverstone and have a whole bunch of flat marimo covered riverstones side by side if you want the carpet effect. Otherwise you risk the marimo floating around or getting torn up by bottom scavenging fish. Use fishing line.

They've done this to rocks, driftwood and what ever type of hardscape there is.


----------



## Canadianbettas

Cypher said:


> Yeah, sorry to burst your bubble, but they've been doing this in asia for the last 3 years. It's better to cut the marimo ball and wrap it around a flat rock/ smooth and oval riverstone and have a whole bunch of flat marimo covered riverstones side by side if you want the carpet effect. Otherwise you risk the marimo floating around or getting torn up by bottom scavenging fish. Use fishing line.
> 
> They've done this to rocks, driftwood and what ever type of hardscape there is.


yea. i searched it on google and found many.. just wanted to know if it worked


----------



## DetectivePopcorn

I think this is a bloody awesome idea, got any pics??


----------



## Canadianbettas

DetectivePopcorn said:


> I think this is a bloody awesome idea, got any pics??


I will post one soon


----------



## arinsi

ive also seen people shove pieces of marimo into driftwood


----------



## Canadianbettas

DetectivePopcorn said:


> I think this is a bloody awesome idea, got any pics??


Well here it is..... Still working out a few kinks on the scape... Just a idea... think it will change in the future...


----------



## Canadianbettas




----------



## Cypher

Nicely done! I'll look better once the water clears.


----------



## DetectivePopcorn

That's pretty damned awesome!!! Lol, I wanna do that now


----------



## ns2h

nice. and I want to do it too.
any specific procedure ?!


----------



## Canadianbettas

ns2h said:


> nice. and I want to do it too.
> any specific procedure ?!


hehe nope pretty simple  cut and flatten. lol some you can actually cut 3x.. but carefull... you might have a few pieces floating around :S..


----------

